# schizophrenia



## Orchidea19 (Jan 8, 2012)

Guys I'm really freaking out! I don't know if I have schizophrenia or DP... I know that a lot of us depersonalized thinks that we maybe are schizo, bit what if I'm really schizo? My aunt was schizo and I'm so afraid that I have it too... I always feel really numb, everyday, a little bit anxious sometimes.. The first month of my "DP" was really fucked up... I had a bad anxiety and I was crying all day, but when I graduated some symptoms disappeard, maybe because it was summer... Now I have really scary thoughts (I was a horror movie fan but now I can't even watch a scene because I get really scared).. I have problems whit my concentration and memory, I can remember things happend in past but if someone asks me what I ate yesterday for dinner I really need to force myself to remember... I don't have social anxiety, I go out whit my boyfriend and my friends every day, I smoke, I drink and I party all night long







, I don't have insomnia, I really sleep a lot







But there's something that worries me, sometimes when I go to bed I hear voices, sometimes is like my mum calls my name, sometimes I hear an unfammiliar voice, and I also hear songs, but really loud in my mind.. That's so freaky!!!














Please tell me what you think about it... I'm so afraid to loose my mind and become violent, I'm so afraid to become schizophrenic...

Ps. Sorry for my english, I'm italian


----------



## Reborn (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't know what you think schizophrenia is, but none of what you described has anything to do with having any sort of psychotic disorder. That's just classic DP.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

What you described as having minor hallucinations before sleeping is called Hypnagognia and it is perfectly normal.

Have a read: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypnagogia


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

It sounds like anxiety or dissociation. But since you have a family history I would see a psychiatrist. It's probably *not* schiz. You don't seem psychotic or like you're not in reality. If it were me I think I'd feel beter if I had a doc to check in with incase new problems come up


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Orchidea19 said:


> Guys I'm really freaking out! I don't know if I have schizophrenia or DP... I know that a lot of us depersonalized thinks that we maybe are schizo, bit what if I'm really schizo? My aunt was schizo and I'm so afraid that I have it too... I always feel really numb, everyday, a little bit anxious sometimes.. The first month of my "DP" was really fucked up... I had a bad anxiety and I was crying all day, but when I graduated some symptoms disappeard, maybe because it was summer... Now I have really scary thoughts (I was a horror movie fan but now I can't even watch a scene because I get really scared).. I have problems whit my concentration and memory, I can remember things happend in past but if someone asks me what I ate yesterday for dinner I really need to force myself to remember... I don't have social anxiety, I go out whit my boyfriend and my friends every day, I smoke, I drink and I party all night long
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live through this fear everyday. It is definitely not pleasant. In my honest opinion you don't sound like your schizophrenic. I would also advised getting checked out by a doctor, NOT because I think you could be, but it can put your mind at rest. Another thing I would STRONGLY advise is to not search anymore about schizophrenia. My fear turned into a snowball effect from this and it's not a good idea.

Your going to be alright









Also I am Italian too







I can't speak it though, you should teach me sometime!


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Orchidea19 said:


> Guys I'm really freaking out! I don't know if I have schizophrenia or DP... I know that a lot of us depersonalized thinks that we maybe are schizo, bit what if I'm really schizo? My aunt was schizo and I'm so afraid that I have it too... I always feel really numb, everyday, a little bit anxious sometimes.. The first month of my "DP" was really fucked up... I had a bad anxiety and I was crying all day, but when I graduated some symptoms disappeard, maybe because it was summer... Now I have really scary thoughts (I was a horror movie fan but now I can't even watch a scene because I get really scared).. I have problems whit my concentration and memory, I can remember things happend in past but if someone asks me what I ate yesterday for dinner I really need to force myself to remember... I don't have social anxiety, I go out whit my boyfriend and my friends every day, I smoke, I drink and I party all night long
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schizophrenia is when you have lost our mind, but you don't know it. It is not when you fear you are losing your mind. Schizoprenics don't worry about going crazy because they are sure they are sane. Inoltre, Jayd è pazzo come un bug letto.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

forestx5 said:


> Schizophrenia is when you have lost our mind, but you don't know it. It is not when you fear you are losing your mind. Schizoprenics don't worry about going crazy because they are sure they are sane. Inoltre, Jayd è pazzo come un bug letto.


I'm crazy? thanks...


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Not everyone who has schizophrenia has a complete break from reality. I see people all the time who are mostly what you would consider sane.


----------



## InfiniteDivine (Aug 9, 2011)

I just recently started working as a residential counselor for people with MI. Two of my clients are schizophrenic and believe me, after spending time a lone with each of them, all of the posts I've seen on this site of people thinking they are schizophrenic aren't even close. They have to be prompted to shower, wear clothes, when to eat, brush teeth, very basic stuff. Even from being prompted they still refuse. The other day while I was talking with one of them a strand of snot came from her nostral into her mouth and she didn't even notice until I told her to blow her nose. They usually rant and yell and begin to either think people are turning against them, stealing things from them, or that if certain things don't happen in a certain way the world is going to end. One of them thinks that I am the only person that believes in god and am the only one capable of saving all of humanity from eminent doom. Both of them get rather preachy with strange religious ideation. One of them won't go to any hospitals that aren't christian hospitals because she thinks all the nurses and doctors in a catholic hospital are out to brainwash people towards satanic ideation.

There is no way they could get on this site and give others advice or even ask for help. Sometimes they want to be alone so I will go in another room and I can hear them talking alone to themselves so loudly its unbelievable. No one is with them, yet they will talk nonstop for hours, usually the speech is saturated with paranoia about who can be trusted or religious things. One of them takes long baths and she loudly talks to herself the entire time. They convince themselves they have family that they still talk to, even if they haven't talked to them for years. One of them claims to have large sums of money hidden away that only she knows about. One moment they are your friend and the next they are yelling at you and at themselves for any number of reasons. Neither of them can watch TV because of personal messages they get from shows about saving or ending the world.

At this point I could assure anyone on this site who thinks they are schizophrenic just by what they type or what they say that they arent even close.


----------

